# Sticky  A cool article on the Weems navigation watch, from back in the days when watches were critical tools



## roscoe67

Some cool ones . . .









US Naval Academy Weems…A Rare Breed & Pedigree - Flight Birds


There are a few unique survivors from the golden age of 1930's aviation. The US Naval Academy Weems pieces are a rare breed and pedigree. Today, just a handful of pieces remain…




flightbirds.net


----------



## Flicker

Yes, some lovely Longines/Weems watches!
I’ve seen some of these before and this was an interesting read, finding out more about them, their development and role in flight navigation. Thanks.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sticking this one.  Thank you so much, Roscoe!


----------



## nicegator

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nokie

Very informative. 

Back in the day when watches were considered tools first and a dress accessory second......

Thanks for posting.


----------



## roscoe67

Nokie said:


> Very informative.
> 
> Back in the day when watches were considered tools first and a dress accessory second......
> 
> Thanks for posting.


For me, one of the most attractive things about those watches is that the form followed the function. Nothing was designed simply to appeal to the user's aesthetic - it was to do the job as efficiently and effectively as possible. To me, that is what makes an attractive tool, of any kind.


----------



## Camguy

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## Nokie

This is back in the day when a watch was a tool, just like a wrench, etc. The good old days.....!


----------

